# Grafikkartenlüfter kaputt



## Maki99999 (6. Oktober 2014)

*Grafikkartenlüfter kaputt*

Hallo,

ich habe das Problem, dass ein Lüfter bei meiner Grafikkarte wackelt und daher manchmal sehr laut wird. 
Jetzt ist meine Frage, ob ich den Lüfter irgendwie wieder fester machen kann?
Und wenn nicht, kann ich den Lüfter dann irgendwie austauschen, und wenn ja, welchen Lüfter muss ich kaufen?

Grafikkarte:   Sapphire Dual-X R9 280X


----------



## Rommels (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Grafikkartenlüfter kaputt*

Kauf dir einen Neuen von Accelero Artic Cooling.. die sind top leise und wirkungsvoll.. da du so keine ersatzteile bekommen wirst ..


----------



## Maki99999 (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Grafikkartenlüfter kaputt*

Mein Kumpel meint, dass das ein Lagerschaden ist. Gibt es da nicht irgendein Tutorial, in dem sowas repariert wird?


----------



## Lok92 (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Grafikkartenlüfter kaputt*

Unter den Lüfter Blättern sind kleine Schrauben, in der Regel 3 Stück. Versuch mal die nach zuziehen, falls das nicht geht muss ein neuer Lüfter drauf.
Die Lüfter einzeln auszutauschen wird schwer, du kannst mal bei Ebay schaun ob dort Ersatzteile gibt. Ansonten wenn noch Garantie auf der Karte ist 
einschicken, und Gut ist


----------



## SpeCnaZ (6. Oktober 2014)

Schick sie doch in die RMA, da kriegst du ne neue und behälst die Garantie alles andere ist mMn ziemlich dumm.


----------



## Rommels (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Grafikkartenlüfter kaputt*

Ja inne Reklamierung falls du garnatie hast wie Schon Specnaz geschrieben hat.. falls du keine garantie mehr hast was nicht sein wird versuche ne Defekte Karte zu ergattern ich denke nicht das es von Saphir ersatzteile giebt die Lüfter sind ja schon aus Plastic also das ganze Gestell.. Wenn man googlet bekommt man auch nur Komplette Grakas vors auge geknallt. Wobei die Lösung von Arctic noch etwas besser Kühlen dürfte


----------



## Akors (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Grafikkartenlüfter kaputt*

naja im notfall halt einfach Plastikverkleidung sammt Lüfter abbauen und auf den Kühlkörper 1-2  (2 ist immer besser)   120mm Lüfter verbauen.  Bis jetzt hatte noch keiner Nachteile dadurch gehabt bei denen ich das gemacht hatte, im gegenteil Temperaturen waren besser als im Orginalzustand und in sachen lärm  gab es immer die möglichkeit die lüfterdrehzahl zu steuern aber generell war auch das leiser als vorher (Grafikarten pwm adapter zu normal 4 pin kost 5 euro, alternative einfach den orginal stecker verwenden)

Ich hab bei meiner alten graka damals sogar weil der Orginalkühler einfach müll gewehsen ist den gegen nen cpu kühler getauscht gehabt.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...arm-kuehlung-kaputt-ist-die-beste-option.html.

Not macht erfinderrisch.


----------



## Maki99999 (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Grafikkartenlüfter kaputt*

Ich hab jetzt mal die Schrauben nachgezogen. Der Lüfter ist jetzt minimal leiser.
Wie baue ich denn neue Lüfter genau ein?

Garantie ist leider nicht drauf, da ich die Karte gebraucht gekauft habe.


----------



## Akors (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Grafikkartenlüfter kaputt*

http://www.eltonmaizemaze.co.uk/Jessica/GTX560Ti/5.jpg als beispiel. ist ausm netzt der hat die da mit band draufgebunden geht auch

und um die lüfter mit strom zu versorgen und pwm signal http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Arctic-PWM-Adapter-fuer-VGA-Karten::18453.html


----------



## Lok92 (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Grafikkartenlüfter kaputt*

Zum einen kannst du natürlich dem Vorschlag von Akors nachgehen, und das Plastik Gefummel von deinem Kühler abmachen und 2 Seperate Lüfter draufschnallen.
Mit etwas Klebeband / Draht befestigen und Gut ist. Jedoch ist das nicht jedermanns Sache, und glänzt nicht gerade von Guter Optik (zumindest in den meisten Fällen nicht).

Ich hatte vor ca. 2 Monate gleiches Problem, da hat sich mein Kühler von meiner Sapphire HD 7950 verabschiedet. Habe mir damals einen neuen Lüfter gekauft den Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV 280X um genau zusein.
Und bereue es bis heute nicht, absoult geiles Teil und Temps sind um weiten besser als mit dem Standard Kühler 

Daher würde ich dir das auch raten, einfach einen neuen Kühler drauf und Gut ist:

Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV 280X (DCACO-V930001-GBA01) in Luftkühlung: VGA-Kühler | heise online Preisvergleich

Sollte er dir nicht gefallen, kannst du auch mal auf Ebay schaun nach defekten R9 280X Karten. Die werden dort meist für Spott Preise rausgehaun, sind aber sehr Gute Ersatzteil Spender 

Lg


----------



## tofar (11. Oktober 2014)

Kannst auch wenn nur einer der lüfter spinnt einen der lüfter vom strom abmachen un den anderen weiter laufen lassen musst halt noch die lüfterkurve anpassen. Hab ich letzte woche bei meiner 660gemacht funktioniert perfekt


----------

